# Bild generieren



## Joe (17. Mai 2004)

Hi,

folgendes Problem ich soll ein Bild (Strichcode) aus einer Eingabe generieren....also ich gebe 0111010 und er generiert mir ein strichcode mit 0=dicken und 1=dünnen streifen!? kann mir jemand helfen??

Danke!


----------



## Illuvatar (17. Mai 2004)

Ein Paar Tips:

Zerlege den String (also z.B. "010001011") in ein charArray (mit der Methode String#toCharArray).
Dann per Schleife in ein boolean-Array zerlegen (in meinem Bsp. sind nullen false):

```
for (int i = 0; i < charArray.length; i++){
  booleanArray[i] = (charArray[i] == 1);
}
```

Dann machst du dafür ein JComponent und zeichnest es in der Paint-Methode folgendermaßen:


```
int x = 1;
int height = 75;  //Höhe des Strichcodes
for (int i = 0; i < booleanArray.length; i++, x++){
  g.drawLine (1, x, height + 1, x++);  //g = Übergebene Graphics
  if (booleanArray[i])
    g.drawLine (1, x, height + 1, x++);
}
```


----------



## Joe (17. Mai 2004)

Danke! habe das mal so ähnlich programmiert....kann ich das dann aber auch al gif pder ähnliches speichern und dann wieder in einem anderen fenster anzeigen??

Danke!


----------



## Illuvatar (17. Mai 2004)

Du kannst auch die Graphics von einem java.awt.BufferedImage benutzen, und dieses dann speichern.
Dazu ist hier ein gutes Beispiel.


----------



## Beni (17. Mai 2004)

Ich behaupte mal frech, mit ImageIO#write geht das einfacher.


----------



## Illuvatar (18. Mai 2004)

Cool, so ne Klasse hab ich schon lang gesucht in der API


----------

